# Just wanted to ask in retrospect what would you have done...



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I am posting on behalf of my SIL. 

She is 38. My brother has problems with his count so they have been waiting for ICSI on the NHS.  They spotted a cyst a few weeks ago and drained it just as she was about to start..

She went for her scan today to see how many eggs she has produced as she is down for collection next week and she only has one good one and two smaller ones. They cant see the ovary where the cyst was so cant say if there are any on that side. They have increased her meds and she is going for another scan on friday. If she decides to go ahead and gets very few eggs that will be her one NHS go over with....if its doesnt work she will then have to pay. 

The alternative is to stop now and start again on a short protocol in January. She hasnt been resting that much and hasnt really tried all the usual stuff like reflexology, massage, accupunture etc....What would you do??  I know quite a few of you have been through similar experiences.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
sorry that your sister is going through this. I was in the same situation on my first ICSI. I didn't respond and despite my DP having a low count and way below what they recommend for IUI, I was advised to convert to IUI so that I could safeguard my NHS attempt. That is what I done, I went ahead with the IUI knowing that it was unlikely to work, but held a glimmer of hope. That meant that I could go ahead with another NHS attempt.

So has she been advised to cancel so that she can retry as an NHS attempt?

I suppose she needs to look at what dosage of drugs she was on and if they can be increased for the next go to be able to produce more follies. If that is the case then deffo start again to increase the odds of it working x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Your poor sil, i can understand her confusion as ive been there

i personally would either convert to IUI or abandoned the cycle and save the NHS go. i had an abandoned cycle and this was on a self funded cycle

in reality with 3 follies that best case is 3 eggs, 100% fertilsation and 3 embryos when in reality this is unlikey and although it is heart breaking to have an abandoned cycle and the emotions that go along with it, i felt it was best to abandoned that risk no eggs.

starting again in january with a short protocol and upping the drugs sound the best way forward and would very likey give her more follies.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just wana add

did you sil have her amh tested?sometimes down regulation can switch off the ovaries too much.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, I've been in this situation 3 times I think.  What drug protocol is she on? If she's not on max now then I'd be tempted to convert to IUI (on NHS) then do the ICSI in Jan.  Personally though I was on max dose twice and only had a few follicles and was advised that it could be the best I'd get so to go ahead.  One of these cycles resulted in my BFP. The other was my last one and although I had 1 egg I got 1 perfect embryo.  Didn't result in BFP unfortunately but sometimes it's worth going ahead regardless.  Also depends on whether they can afford to pay for a private cycle.

Hope you and your girls are doing well?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your SIL. I abandoned my last cycle due to poor response as I only had 3 follies that were small so rather than risk nothing at EC decided to start again on the short protocol with higher dose drugs.

Has your SIL and partner tried different things to improve his sperm count and quality. Try reading Zita West trying to concieve book. It has a great chapter on improving sperm quality. Maybe that is worth looking into.

 for you all


----------

